# Long Time No See!!!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Guys!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ebbs. Please use the "new members introduce yourselves thread ".


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome, Ebbs. Great to see another guy from CO! Let us know if you have any questions about using the site.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I use to know a guy went by the same name!!! Welcome to the site!! Good People, Good Hunting and Lots of good Times!! Feel free to share with us !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I recall a dude by this name when I wore a younger mans clothes...someone said he was tied to a moose by some youth







and left for photos.

Or perhaps this is the guy who was shoved over the side by an elk ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I use to know a guy went by the same name!!! Welcome to the site!! Good People, Good Hunting and Lots of good Times!! Feel free to share with us !


You guys are a bunch of turds. Big ones.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ebbs you were always going to get a shoeing from them! Hope things are all ok with you.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Turds eh? Seems a bit corny to me--but it all depends on what you had for dinner!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Ebbs !! Glad to see your still in one piece.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> You guys are a bunch of turds. Big ones.


Thanks for noticing !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> ebbs you were always going to get a shoeing from them! Hope things are all ok with you.


Oh yeah, everything's going well. I've just been a bit absent thanks to how busy things are with the teens, the new baby (3 months old yesterday!!!) and the way HausofGuns.com has taken off. I can hardly tell if I'm coming or going anymore.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good to hear all is well.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like you are enjoying yourself...Keep it up and do not stop, once you do you loose momentum...I am happy to see you dropped in for a cup of coffee, stranger.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Sounds like you are enjoying yourself...Keep it up and do not stop, once you do you loose momentum...I am happy to see you dropped in for a cup of coffee, stranger.


Ahhhhhh, someone else with something nice to say. THANKS Brian AND Matt!!!! Okay, Chris. Now I'm REALLY bailing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:



> Ahhhhhh, someone else with something nice to say. THANKS Brian AND Matt!!!! Okay, Chris. Now I'm REALLY bailing.


 Glad everything is well, I hear you on the busy part, our rental trailer Renovations is taking up so much of our time that we don't have never mind the added costs, poor old garden is a little neglected this year plus I've a garlic harvest coming up in a couple of weeks. Theres not enough hours in a day!!

What were you bailing?-- a boat or from site?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope he is not bailing from the site...who else can we pick on ?

I glad to hear you are doing well though ! Stay around for awhile.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hope he is not bailing from the site...who else can we pick on ?
> 
> I glad to hear you are doing well though ! Stay around for awhile.


No old guys. Not bailing like that. I told Chris I was going to bed last night, signed off the messenger then checked PT one more time. Just as I thought there was more harassment to be had.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was there a lullaby involved ? I'm just asking !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ebbs, you should have known it was coming !! Just glad to see you back.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ebbs you were missed I am sure. I would say you probably need to hang with the boys here and give the family a little break. This will give you a chance to find out who missed ya!!! LOL Hope to see more of ya in future.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ebbs you were missed I am sure. I would say you probably need to hang with the boys here and give the family a little break. This will give you a chance to find out who missed ya!!! LOL Hope to see more of ya in future.


Awww, thanks Rodney, missed you too man! BTW, did you get to see my exploding targets review??? I thought of you when I did it. So much so that startargets.com sent me 17 more including 3 of their 2.5 pound big boys! Thinking of mixing them all in a bucket and blowing up a truck!









Here's the original


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Eric.

Looking good, baseball cap on the wrong way, you are down with the kids! What crew do you run with?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The slapahoe tribe.......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Matt would prefer if you wore a suit jacket (preferably tweed) and tie, and a cap. Those targets are pretty cool.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So much for giving in on the tweed hang up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I assumed you would prefer it over a tee shirt and backwards baseball hat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I wear tee shirts and baseball caps.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah I was looking pretty shabby there. I've since had the hair chopped and the beard trimmed a bit so I'm looking more "cricket."

Of course with you bunch of clowns you missed the point about the target and NOT the host.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_Welcome* Back Buddy------sb*_


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Yeah I was looking pretty shabby there. I've since had the hair chopped and the beard trimmed a bit so I'm looking more "cricket."
> 
> Of course with you bunch of clowns you missed the point about the target and NOT the host.


I didn't I said the video was very good!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

"Tweed"--- Ha,ha,ha---you guys kill me. Ha---tweed---Ha,ha,ha

Sorry Matt--- I couldn't resist.









Good to have you back around Mr. "Cricket".


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The Cat this is like a reunion here.LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

AHHHH I can feel the love here......LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

catcapper said:


> "Tweed"--- Ha,ha,ha---you guys kill me. Ha---tweed---Ha,ha,ha
> 
> Sorry Matt--- I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


Thats ok Cat! I know its bonkers to you lot!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep just a bunch of uncouth colonials.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't say that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Of course with you bunch of clowns you missed the point about the target and NOT the host.


I said they were cool. I've shot a few with my friend, he gets awesome deals on them. He had a plastic butler who was holding a tray out that we blew up piece by piece.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Its about time you Showed up again Ebbs, Dont worry they dont pick on the new guys too Long LOL!! I Kinda been MIA myself busy as a long tail cat in a room of rocking chairs with a bunch of ticked off Women sittin in em! Point is You have all been Missed!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow... Ebbs comes back and everyone starts visiting again. Welcome back guys!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Summatime got us all too dang Busy!!! Between Work, Play, Travel and Vacationing I havent had time to Breathe hardly!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Been wondering where you were at. Welcome back !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Summatime got us all too dang Busy!!! Between Work, Play, Travel and Vacationing I havent had time to Breathe hardly!


know the feeling...it is a good one though


----------

